# autónomo tarifa plana (flat rate)



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't find the original thread about this but don't don't want to lose the link!

this outlines the 'discounts' currently available for new self-employed registrations

Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social: Autónomos y emprendedores. Tarifa Plana para Jóvenes Autónomos

if I get time later I'll translate the main points


edit - pdf of the law https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2014/03/01/pdfs/BOE-A-2014-2220.pdf


----------



## airam13 (Mar 9, 2014)

You can view the English doc in the same web page on the right hand side. 

Flat Rate for self-employed workers:

Young entrepreneurs registering with
the Special Regime for Self-Employed Workers (RETA) will be able to pay a
minimum contribution for common contingencies for the first few months so that
they can set up their self-employed activity.
During the first six months after registration, an 80% reduction on the
contribution that results from applying the minimum contribution rate at any time
under this Regime to the minimum base. This means that new self-employed
workers under 30 years of age will be entitled to pay during the first six months
an approximate contribution of 50 Euros.
Subsequently and during the next six months, a further 50% reduction will be
applied to the minimum base.
After the first year of registration under the RETA, men aged under 30 and
women aged under 35 will enjoy a continued reduction and bonus in their
contributions of 30% during the following 18 months.
In the case of young people aged under 35 with a certified disability of 33% or
more, the 80% reduction will be applied during the first 12 months after
registration and, subsequently, the 50% bonus will be maintained for up to five
years


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Why don't they just adopt a sensible self-employment scheme like we have in the UK?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

airam13 said:


> You can view the English doc in the same web page on the right hand side.
> 
> Flat Rate for self-employed workers:
> 
> ...


lol - I didn't spot that!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

David1979 said:


> Why don't they just adopt a sensible self-employment scheme like we have in the UK?


I'd be the first one to back that idea, but we have to remember that we chose to live in Spain and to leave the UK far faaaar ffaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrr away


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'd be the first one to back that idea, but we have to remember that we chose to live in Spain and to leave the UK far faaaar ffaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrr away


That's true, but I just wonder sometimes why they choose to use a system that results in millions of Euros being lost to the black market when they could implement a system that is used in many other countries successfully and reap the rewards of it?

Spain is a bit of a disaster. It seems sometimes like it's not far from being a 3rd world country in the way it's run.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

airam13 said:


> You can view the English doc in the same web page on the right hand side.
> 
> Flat Rate for self-employed workers:
> 
> ...



the good news is, from the second link I added, this applies to ALL new registrations - not just those from people under 30/35


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

David1979 said:


> Why don't they just adopt a sensible self-employment scheme like we have in the UK?


Be warned, this post might appear controversial!!


I think it's because it simply doesn't work!

What I mean is, at least in Spain the amount charged starts to cover some of the expenses (healthcare, pension etc.). In UK, you pay a percentage of what you earn yet still take out the same level of costs - irrespective of what you earn.

From a workers' point of view, the system in UK is far better. But then it would as you end up paying less!


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I think it's because it simply doesn't work!


And the current Spanish system works? From what I can see almost half of self-employed people don't declare anything!



snikpoh said:


> B
> From a workers' point of view, the system in UK is far better. But then it would as you end up paying less!


Well, for a lot of Spanish self-employed it would be impossible to be paying less, as they pay nothing!


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

couldn't agree more.they have a system that seems to reward not being in employment.people don't talk about being employed ,they talk about what paro they will get after being employed ,thus promoting a nation of lazy people who will put in the minimum of effort..the people looking for work here in Mallorca with their cv's are east European ,south American etc there is very little entrepreneural spirit amongst the native people.all they care about is a fico contracto.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jonmlb748 said:


> couldn't agree more.they have a system that seems to reward not being in employment.people don't talk about being employed ,they talk about what paro they will get after being employed ,thus promoting a nation of lazy people who will put in the minimum of effort..the people looking for work here in Mallorca with their cv's are east European ,south American etc there is very little entrepreneural spirit amongst the native people.all they care about is a fico contracto.


A contrato fijo I think.
I'm a bit confused as to how Spaniards are rewarded for being unemployed, although there may be little entrepreneurial spirit. I don't blame anyone trying get a permanent contract though. Many spend their working lives on shiitt temp contracts earning less than 1000€ a month and with worsening conditions


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

More than half the jobs in Andalucía are on temporary contracts, tourism and agriculture being the main industries. They work their socks off for 3-6 months a year and spend the rest of the time on €400 a month paro. Very rewarding!


----------

